# Greek Snapper



## smann316 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's one to try. 
olive oil (EV) enough to coat all filets
cavenders greek seasoning
salt
pepper
garlic powder
oregano
lemon pepper
lemon juice

mix enough dry seasoning to make a fairly thick marinade then add some lemon juice. Marinate Snapper filets, Filet Mignone or any other meat you want Greek style. Snapper needs to marinate for about 30 minutes. Get a hot grill and carefully grill the snapper filets and they will melt in your mouth.:thumbsup:


----------

